
Evergreen Skills and Knowledge – What’s Worth Learning? - olalola
https://universeofmemory.com/evergreen-skills-knowledge-worth-learning/
======
xueyongg
I just happened to think about that since the start of this year. I would
consider evergreen skills that are not industry-specific and are always
relevant wherever we go. Two things immediately came to me for me: Sales &
Content Creation. You always need to sell, it could be services and product,
or it could just be selling an idea. I wrote an article about sales and how to
do insight selling. Hope that it would be helpful for you (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-
improve-...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-improve-as-a-
sales-rep)

